# Hey BLondie



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

*Hey BLondie Update*

Look at what I just got!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

MAN that is one sweet ride!!!!!:woof:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah baby!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

That is Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

hells yes!!!!  thats what im talkin about :cheers: dont forget -->!!!!!!!!ATGATT!!!!!!!!!!! <--
im still stuck with this stupid busa!!! i cant get rid of it i dont know why...


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

oh and if u wanna put u different exhaust on it in stead of stock(cant see but it looks like it) i got a couple slip ons lol i think i got a micron, two brothers umm...


----------



## Sr6 (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats I have an R6 and I love it although mine is an 03 and have had it for a long time and run it in the ground. Thats the special edition take care of it its worth more than just the blue and white one's silver ect.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

tru tru....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey we went up to Deals Gap a few weeks ago, did over 450 miles, 260 on a new rear tire as I shreded the old one. Going back Friday. While we were up there Daryl and Zee got these!!

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/OrderPage.aspx?pi=0HH600LN050036&po=36

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/OrderPage.aspx?pi=0HH600LN050202&po=202

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/OrderPage.aspx?pi=0HH600LN050202&po=202

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/OrderPage.aspx?pi=04RK00NZ060123&po=123

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/OrderPage.aspx?pi=04RK00NZ060168&po=168


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

hell yeah man thats scrapin knee  i need to get some pics like that...im jealous lol
i almost had a little actident this weekend....i was on the back with my bf and he decided to do a wheelie with me on the back normaly i wouldnt care cuz he tells me b4 he does it but this time he didnt....i had my helmet and my gloves on, not my jacket since i left it at my moms, i have sneakers, jeans, and a tank top(yeah i know its stupid trust me i know)he down shifted and up he went my feet fell off the pegs and i barely grabbed im. im surprised i didnt bruise him cuz i grabbed him so hard, i wasnt able to actually hold him like i should so i gabbed his hipps and held on...we were goin about 60ish mph when this happened. i didnt fall completely off the back but trust me i was close....
he put it back down and looked back at me held my knee, i know he knew what he did and what almost happened and i know he was sorry so i wasnt mad at him i was more shookin up than anything. he vowed never to do that type of shit with me on the back again(even though he knows i love it). he said he will not see me on the side of the highway because of his doin again. and that ment so much to me i didnt care that we were never goin to stunt together again, it just made me happy knowing that he cared about me  <--i know it sounds corny lol sorry
now i realize why he hates the thought of me riding. but i firmly believe there is a higher power and if its my time to leave this world then its my time, i believe everything happens for a reason


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Be carefull out there, Im somewhat of a gear guy, I always wear it,usually full leathers. I dont do much around town riding, mainly just curves and track. I was supposed to go tomarrow down to Road Atlanta for a private track day but Im working instead! I hate the whole responsible thing. Again be carefull, I have scraped several up off the road at the firehall. Also in Tn its now a major offense to pop a wheelie, its not just a misdemeanor anymore, so I never do, at least not on public roads!!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah man i know ive had my fare share of "meetings" with fireman and emts. when i had my bad wreck back in december the emt and one of the fireman that picked me up off the side of the road "yelled" at me sayin your to young to be doin this no 21yr old should die!!! and on the way to the hospital the emt said she cant imagin seein her daughter layin on the side of the raod like i was and that i have my entire life in front of me and i need to think! it hit me hard cuz i could see the emotion in their faces..... ive been thinkin that i need to take it easy and stop doin stupid shit. sometimes it takes shit like that to make people think u know


----------



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

looks like you'll be havin some fun. nice bikes my buddy owns one.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Andy, I told Scott about your bike when we came down a few weeks ago. He was gonna follow us down to your place this weekend on it so he could talk bikes with you....then he got his new military drill schedule and this weekend is a friday, sat, sunday weekend. Thats why he wont be doing that. hee hee He asked if I wanted to ride down with him and I asked him how Id bring the puppy back. Said to put it in a baby backpack and carry it that way! ha (Id never do it but its a cute thought)

Anyway, here's my bike. its dirty in the pic but it has been worse. Please excuse the dirt. Also, on the front it has ghosted flames too but you can't see them in the pic.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Got some really nice bikes on this forum.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet!! They really wouldnt be ghost flames if I could see them now would they!!!!! Is that a honda f3-f4?


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

You have a point about the ghosted flames....ha - you know Im half crazy - didnt even think of that point......

Its a 2000 Honda CBR F4
Single sided swing arm
Marchesini Magnesium wheels
Stage three jet kit
timing adjuster
stage two cam
devil slip on
galfer braided stainless brake line (front and rear)
brake rotors in front
brembo brake kit on rear
carbon fiber in all sorts of places.....
F4i tail section with undertail kit
misc,.custom body peices here and there
hand polished frame

horsepower roughly 120 at wheel, top speed unknown (170+ we know this.....not telling how...)

I love this machine....

My husband, Scott, wants an R6.


----------

